# Invalid perl5 version 5.32



## svincec (Nov 8, 2020)

Anytime I try to compile anything (literally anything) I get an error that says ‘Invalid perl5 version 5.32.’

Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## Emrion (Nov 8, 2020)

Yet, this is the last version of perl. Have you tried to reinstall perl5?
`pkg install -f perl5`


----------



## svincec (Nov 8, 2020)

I will try this. Thanks


----------



## emmex (Dec 15, 2020)

Just solved upgrading the ports tree:
`sudo portsnap auto`


----------



## svincec (Jan 14, 2021)

emmex said:


> Just solved upgrading the ports tree:
> `sudo portsnap auto`


Nearly ditched FreeBSD because of the issue. Thanks


----------



## Barney (May 1, 2021)

svincec said:


> Nearly ditched FreeBSD because of the issue. Thanks


You'll have a new reason tomorrow. Every 10 minute project takes 1/2 day because of some tiny version issue with one thing or another. BTW, you run this command on a 12.1 system and after 20 minutes it tells you that your version had ended and nothing is guaranteed to work.

So I can't upgrade a php extension because I can't upgrade gnu m4 without upgrading my entire system. It's the biggest pile of dung in human history.


----------



## ShelLuser (May 1, 2021)

Barney said:


> So I can't upgrade a php extension because I can't upgrade gnu m4 without upgrading my entire system. It's the biggest pile of dung in human history.


Sounds like a classic example of software mismanagement to me.

Mixing ports and packages by any chance?


----------



## zirias@ (May 1, 2021)

FreeBSD 12.1 plus complaining about "upgrading the entire system" sounds more like not understanding the FreeBSD release cycle. You have 3 months for each minor upgrade and it doesn't introduce any ABI changes, so it's always smooth and simple – you just have to do it in time.


----------

